# Understanding Exposure 3rd Edition



## iNick (Aug 14, 2010)

Im a beginner photographer just like many seeking advice in this forum and i have to say, the book Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson is an amazingly informative resource. I suggest every beginning photographer pick this up and read it asap. I had a hard time figuring out how to get the proper exposure for whatever my subject is and this book has already helped me immensely (and im only about 50 pages in!) i was going to put this in the product review thread but i figure there may be more beginners in here. if you want to escape all the auto modes and use Manual to get the most accurate and creative shots possible GET THIS BOOK!! i doubt ill ever leave manual mode again:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2010)

Get Bryan Petersons other books too:
Learning to See Creatively and Beyond Portraiture.

I also recommend The Photographers Eye, by Michael Freeman, and Picture This, by Molly Bang.


----------

